# Favorite lures



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has used this.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Beetle Spin. Used 'em for catching panfish back in Oklahoma and Arkansas. Good bait for that


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Yep, use them still.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

yukondog said:


> Yep, use them still.


So should I use it for reds or spanish or should I just leave it at home? I guess the color and style got to me. I just had to buy it.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Heck yeah, try it! It may be 'the' secret bait.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

The large size with the gold blade works well in stained water for reds.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> The large size with the gold blade works well in stained water for reds.


I have friend that throws top water for redfish - if they miss the plug a time or two he follows up a big beetle spin with gold blade - and a lot of the time they jump on it !


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

They look great going threw the water. If I was a Red, I'd hit em every time.

Never had a hit with em, but I keep trying. Operator error? Not for wade fishing? Hmm.

Gaffy


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

speaking of lures -- I have always retrieved casting spoons with a twitching retrieve. Do any of you use a steady retrieve?


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

TeaSea said:


> speaking of lures -- I have always retrieved casting spoons with a twitching retrieve. Do any of you use a steady retrieve?



A spoon is one of my favorite lures to throw, i try to cast to the same spot at least twice once with a fast retrieve and once with a slower pause and twitch. I have caught reds on specks on both. But catch alot more with the slower retrieve


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

I try to vary the speed of my retrieve during each retrieve. start fast then slow down then speed up, or fast-slow-fast. An occasional pause can work wonders too. 
If you ever watch a dying/crippled bait fish it doesn't travel at one speed-it speeds up, slows down, stops and sinks and then suddenly moves again. The only thing we can't mimic with the lure is swimming around in circles but if you vary your speed during each retrieve you at least mimic 3 of the 4 actions dying baitfish perform.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

TeaSea said:


> speaking of lures -- I have always retrieved casting spoons with a twitching retrieve. Do any of you use a steady retrieve?


I almost always just use a steady retrieve with spoons. Worked wonders up north for smallies, trout & pike & it works great here for bull reds too. I'll have to try the twitching retrieve sometime soon though too.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

1 oz silver spoon is killer everything eats the thing


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> 1 oz silver spoon is killer everything eats the thing


True dat my friend.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Last I lived in Pcola I used to do real well with the Banjo lures. Specks and flounder loved them. Spanish too, but ripped them up. Reds weren't as plentiful then as now, but I would imagine with the greater numbers today they would go for the Banjos. Unfortunately got online to order some and they appear to be out of business? Everything out of stock and no one answers.

Anyone try the Matrix here in Fl? Seem to be fish catchers in Ms/La.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Mirrodine mr17. I have one rod with me at all times with one rigged up just in case


----------



## bassie02 (Aug 7, 2014)

I love these lures for crappie and bass up here in kansas


----------

